# Pilot suspected in car theft, DUI hours before Japan flight



## CHamilton (Nov 5, 2012)

Pilot suspected in car theft, DUI hours before Japan flight



> A pilot for a charter airline was arrested in SeaTac on suspicion of car theft and DUI, hours before he was scheduled to fly a commercial plane to Japan, the King County Sheriff's Office reported.
> 
> A 43-year-old pilot for Omni Air International, a charter airline out of Tulsa, Okla., was arrested Saturday night at a WallyPark in SeaTac on suspicion of car theft and DUI, hours before he was scheduled to fly a commercial plane from Seattle to Japan on Sunday morning, said the King County Sheriff's Office.


----------



## Amtrak Cajun (Nov 8, 2012)

Well, I hope they found a replacement pilot on short notice.


----------

